# Cowboy Up!



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I received this Fox News update a few minutes ago.....

Regards, Mike

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/05/10/wyoming-welder-facing-16m-in-fines-beats-epa-in-battle-over-stock-pond.html#.VzKILXAJ_cU.email


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I would say that man has uh...um... a low center of gravity. I am happy for him and proud that he stood to fight. If he had not, there would have been precedent set to allow for more of the same and worse.

Wish I lived a little closer and needed something welded; I'd like to shake his hand.

73, Mark


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Glad to see common sense win one finally....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Oooops! I just posted this same article in ChitChat--Finally..Some common sense

Ralph

Oh well, great minds think alike!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm glad he won. IMHO government officials have no common sense. Another example is all the $$$$$$$$$$ spent to pen & feed 1000's upon 1000's of wild horses. The horses should go to a country that consumes horse meat.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree with you on that or put them in dog food.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Around hear pople took and just turned them out on reclaimed strip minning and you really have to watch you never know when they will be standing in the road.
Several have been hit and killed with cars and no one claims them.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

A long time ago something similar happened here.

My neighbor had a 400 acre woodlot and wanted to cut it off, so he upgraded a road that went down through it. The old road (from colonial days) was washing out from a beaver dam, so he took it out with an excavator. It was the middle of August with absolutely no water in it. People complained and so here comes the EPA (called DEP here).

This young buck shows up and claims he needs special wetland grass seed at $40 a pound, silt fence, rip rap, etc. Well this guy was in his 70"s and was not going to let some 22 year old kid push him around. The kid kept threatening to take him to court so he said, "Go for it".

He did.

So I went out to talk to this young kid. I show up at 10 AM and the kid had not shown up for work yet. I tell the receptionist I'll gladly wait, and did, and the guy was visibly shaking as I put some hard questions to him. You could just see, he was a bully not being stood up too.

So having been a part of all this, I was the lead witness in court that no "6 foot wall of water went down stream" or that he "changed the course of the brook" (the beavers did, he simply put it back to where it was), etc. In the end my neighbor got a $2500 fine when the EPA wanted $37,000. The only reason they handed that judgement was because the use was for logging and not for emergency access to a home or something and thus he could have waited for the permit process.

In the end though, they sent that young kid up North when a paper mill was closing, but he asked for a transfer shortly after. The boys up there were putting the bullets to him and not intending on missing. I guess now he is in Portland, Maine and does okay with the liberals down there.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

My father got in trouble a few years ago with the DEP. His old house burned in 2004 and so we hauled it down to my gravel pit where it sat for years. One day we decided it looked yucky so we started bulldozing it. My neighbor called the DEP and here they come.

In the end they let us finish burying it, but we had to make the area a municipal dump on our deeds and whatnot. It probably cost $2500 or so, not much, but here is the kicker...

Even though it was on our land, because it was on the other side of the road, it constituted a "municipal dump." If we had buried it where the house burnt, it would have been okay.

Not counting divorces, I have never been to court with the exception of EPA stuff. I will say right now...with the potential of upsetting the moderators on here...half the jobs lost in this country is because of EPA laws because companies do not dare build factories here, and the other half is lost do to that North American Free Trade Agreement done way back in the early 1990's.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

You must be my neighbor.sounds just like hear the only difference is what the epa doesn't get the county taxes them out of business. And free trade has killed the hole country..


----------

